# Is there any point with IUI



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey ladies,

Sorry, I know no-one can give me a definitive answer on this one but I'm looking for some advice!

As you can see from my signature, we've never actually been able to go for an NHS IUI treatment due to DH not being able to 'perform' on the day bless him and our NHS clinic doesn't offer a freezing facility.

Because of all of this and the time it's taken, we've decided to go privately. As part of the private consultation, we've had a new suite of tests completed which showed that DH had a normal semen analysis (slightly low motility but nothing awful - motility 50%, progression 32%) and I have a high AMH for my age (35.1).

Our consultant has advised IUI would be the first course of treatment for us as it's the least invasive, but my question is, is there any point? Funds are limited and should we really use the money to go straight for IVF as it's more effective? I appreciate that it's not the easy choice (is any of this?!) but I just don't want to mess around really.

Any advice would be gratefully received!

Thanks x


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Mrs Fox,

If you can have the sperm frozen so you know they'll be available on the day, it sounds like PCOS is the only significant issue you'll need to overcome. From what I've read, I think IUI is particularly effective where the main issue is to do with ovulation. In your situation, I would give IUI a go first. IUI is most likely to work on the first 3 attempts and then the success rate falls with additional tries so you wouldn't need to spend a fortune on it to give it a decent shot - there's every chance it could work in the first try or two, which could save you a lot of money compared with IVF, as well as avoiding the more invasive/stressful treatment involved in IVF.

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hey tough call isnt it. my clinic said give iui a second try then think about ivf due to costs. having said that theres been some positive stories on here recently . best of luck xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey ladies. Thanks so much for the positive advice! I think you're right and I think we're going to give IUI a couple of tries. Quite coincidentally we've just had some good financial news so we're lucky enough that money is not as much of a concern. Treatment planning appointment next Monday and then it's all systems go go go! Thank you again and good luck with your journeys. Sticky baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## sid123 (Oct 1, 2012)

Good news Mrs Fox, and luck and fingers crossed for your treatment. Let's keep thinking positive thoughts.  x


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Sid, positive mental attitude indeed!

Next question, what can I do to give IUI the best chance of success? What can I eat, drink, do in preparation? And what should I do afterwards? Thank you xxx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Mrs Fox,

I'm glad you've made a decision and the finances are looking up!

I think fresh sperm can live for longer, giving a wider window to get the timing right, so if possible it might be good to get your hubby to try on the day even though you'll have some frozen for back up (which might actually take the pressure off him and enable him to perform because he'll know you can go ahead either way).

There's evidence that remaining lying down for 15 minutes after the IUI can increase the success rate. There can be a little mild cramping afterwards and I always like to put my feet up and relax for the rest of the day. Then you can pretty much carry on as normal but avoid vigorous exercise (gentle exercise is generally ok but don't overdo it during the two week wait because apparently it isn't good to overheat).

Eat a healthy diet - plenty of fruit & veg, fish, nuts, wholegrains, and foods rich in iron and protein (e.g. unprocessed meat, beans, lentils). Whole milk is preferable to skimmed as a lot of the vitamins are in the fat. Plenty of water and not too much sugar. 

I also take:

- A multivitamin aimed specifically at trying to conceive (Pregnancare conception - they do a his and hers version)

- Omega-3 DHA & EPA (I take one derived from algae called Opti-3 because it avoids the contaminants in fish oil but there are studies showing the benefits of omega-3 for pregnant women far outweigh the risk from the pollutants so any is better than none. DHA is also important for sperm motility so this one is good for hubby too. Of course, if you really like fish then there's no need to take a supplement if you're eating oily fish several times a week) 

- Co-enzyme Q10 (this is a powerful antioxidant which studies suggest may be beneficial for egg quality). 

Try not to stress too much (which is impossible so at least don't stress about the fact that you're stressing!). When I started treatment, the clinic said something I found really comforting - remember that people get pregnant during wars and famines so try not to worry too much if your diet isn't perfect or the treatment is stressing you out! 

Otherwise it's all down to timing and luck!


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to give me all that info Calluna. I'll get on to it! Doing some already but not all.

Good luck to you and I'll let you know how we get on xxx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,

I took Agnus Castus twice a day, Evening Primrose capsules 1000mg x3 a day up to ovulation and Royal Jelly capsules x2 per day and used Progesterone cream from ovulation up to Day 1. Also took Vitabiotics Pregnacare and high dose omega fish oils. My diet was quite healthy so didn't make any changes there other than drank more squash for fluid intake.

Clinic told me that a 35 year old woman takes on average 5-6 goes of IUI to become pregnant and if timing is good, then the odds are nearly the same as getting pregnant the 'normal' way - approx 25% per cycle. They suggested 3 natural IUIs followed by 3 medicated cycles before progressing to IVF. 

My 2nd IUI was successful with defrosted sperm. This was carried out about 4hrs after I detected the LH surge. Most clinics want to do 24hrs after LH surge but I went to private clinic abroad which was very flexible, open 7 days a week, 365 days a year and they said that if I felt earlier was better for my body then I should go with that. I swear I ovulate very shortly after LH surge...within hours as my temp noticeably changes. After the procedure I was left alone with my hips slightly raised on a pillow and told to remain like that for at least 30 mins. Instead I raised my legs high up against the wall and supported my hips with my hands. 

I never though IUI would work. To me it was just going through the motions before moving across to IVF. 

Calluna - you have had so many IUIs you really deserve it to be your time soon. Do you have follicle tracking scans? Just wondering why you're not on a medicated cycle?

Helena x


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Helena,

Congratulations on your BFP! 

I know I've had a crazy number of IUI cycles! I prefer not to have a medicated cycle because I'd be devastated if I ended up with a multiple pregnancy after all this. As far as I can tell from the research on IUI, stimulated IUI increases the chance of success per cycle but (provided you ovulate ok on your own) it doesn't make any difference to the chance of success per woman. In other words, if IUI will work for me then natural IUI should work but just take more cycles. I would prefer that rather than have the higher risk of multiples. 

I'm thinking if natural IUI doesn't work I'll move straight from natural IUI to mild IVF with single embryo transfer. Of course IVF comes with its own risks but I think the risks to the child from a multiple pregnancy probably outweight the risks to the child from IVF. I haven't completely ruled out trying a medicated cycle but I wouldn't go ahead with more than 2 follicles. 

I've only been happy with the timing on two of my IUI cycles so I'd want to have at least another couple of well-timed ones before I'd give up on it. I am now having follicle tracking scans and trying to use the HCG trigger to improve the timing. I've only managed that on one cycle so far because my follicle sometimes only measures 17 the day before I surge naturally and my clinic's policy is not to trigger until it's at least 18 so I've missed the chance to trigger a couple of times. As you found - sticking rigidly to protocol doesn't suit everyone and a personalised approach can really help! Hopefully we can get it right this cycle...


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi all and congrats Helena on your BFP!

Hope you don't mind me joining you but I've been asking myself the same question a lot lately! We have difficulty funding the treatment and although the plan was always IUI then IVF (with egg donation to make it affordable)...I think we may be moving straight to egg donation. We've got really lucky because our clinic reduced the age limit on egg share quite abruptly but because we were already on their books they're making an exception and still letting me donate, but they said explicitly 'don't leave it too long'.

So now I'm wondering if we would be pushing our luck to do IUI and then egg share because we wouldn't be able to afford both before the summer! It's a gamble and I never really wanted to do invasive treatment without trying the alternative first....

In a bit of a quandry and any advice welcome! Thanks and best of luck to all xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Hiya! I know, it's a tough call isn't it. We seem to have been scuppers at every turn so far meaning we haven't yet had a go at IUI. I'm the same and I'd always feel 'what if', if we didn't give IUI a go. So we've decided, one go at IUI because it might just be the gentle nudge we need, and if that doesn't work straight to IVF.

Good luck with your decision!x


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Mrs Fox, yeah I think that would be my ideal. Give it one go and then at least we can say we tried...Have to have the convo with my wife and see what we can afford at the end of the day. Best of luck with your journey xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say gud luck xx


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you!x


----------



## Sidd (Apr 4, 2013)

Jus wanted to say good luck to everyone going through IUI
We are currently on our 3rd round of it...keeping fingers crossed for every1


----------

